
Show HN: Real-time uptime monitor of Let's Encrypt - enigmabridge
https://keychest.net/letsencrypt
======
enigmabridge
We have now improved the speed of loading and extraction of downtimes.

No - there wasn't bug in our code on Thu morning and the wall didn't deserve
the words. It was an actual downtime that we detected 11 minutes before Let's
Encrypt.

------
enigmabridge
Just to clarify - it doesn't monitor your certs. It actually measures the
performance of the Let's Encrypt CA.

We purchased 400 domain names to get round rate limits so we can request
80,000 certs / week and measure the uptime and latency.

~~~
chrisandchris
I‘m wonderhing how much sense it makes to penetrate a service that‘s for free
with 80k certificate requests just to check whether it‘s up... I mean, isn‘t
there an official status page for Let‘s Encrypt?

